# Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg?



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

We have 3 children in car seats (including a set of twins.) Looking for other car seat configurations/possible booster seats (using a seat belt) for our older son to move into in the near future. Right now they are all in 5-point harnesses and it's a tight fit!
Before anyone starts in on me, yes, I know a mini-van is the most practical solution as I had one for the past year.







No compalints...it was a wonderful functioning vehicle, but I had to give up my Passat wagon once the twins were born due to space limitaions. Unfortunately, that darn VW logo is stamped deep into my brain and has been for YEARS!
Just curious.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

I only have one. I have to say though, that's pretty awesome you squeezed 3 in there.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*

How old are the children?
Michael


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*

I just got my first infant car seat installed yesterday!


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_How old are the children?
Michael

Our twin girls just turned one and our son will be 4 in August.


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I just got my first infant car seat installed yesterday!









Is a "Congratulations" in order?


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*

When I bought my Touareg, I hoped there would be enough room to fit an infant seat one one side and another car seat in the center, thus allowing space on the other side for an additional rear sear passenger. Unfortunately, the space was too tight and I couldn't make it work, so I had a car seat on each side. Now that we got rid of one of the infant seats for a booster seat I may be able to fit the booster in the middle, although I haven't tried this yet.
There was quite a discussion about car seats in this thread - if you haven't read it yet it might be of some help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1761587


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_There was quite a discussion about car seats in this thread - if you haven't read it yet it might be of some help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1761587

Thank you! I did a search for "car seats" but this topic did not pop up for some reason.







Anywho, it was very informative!
Thanks again!


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

I have three car seats in the back.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soldme1* »_
Is a "Congratulations" in order?









Yep, due date July 15th. Can't image 3!!


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Yep, due date July 15th. Can't image 3!!

Neither could we.







Imagine our surprise when we signed up to adopt *"a" *second child and the adoption agency called us (a year earlier than we had planned) and said we were getting twins and they were expected to be born within 6 weeks. That qulaifies as shock-system overload.
July 15th is fast approaching. Could be any day now, huh? Do you have names picked out? Best of luck to all of you...SO exciting!


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

*Company T-Reg...*
May I ask what ages your children are and the kind/types of car seats you have in there?


_Modified by soldme1 at 9:14 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## acl8 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*

We had the same situation. We have twin boys with an older son. I had a hard time with 3 car seats in the back of my S4. That necessitated my move to the A8L.
What I found - it's easier to keep the kids in the full car seats. Once you stuff the seats in place, you're in good shape. It gets really difficult when you switch the older one to a booster seat. It's a royal pain in the rear trying to get the seat belt on when it's a tight squeeze. At least with the car seats, my boys could hop in and put on their own belts (by the time the twins were about 3 or 4). Getting in the car was a snap. With the booster seat, I always had to pull the seats to the side to get the belt on, usually a struggle, especially when running late for work. At that stage, you may consider a minivan or a much wider car like I did. Even with the A8L, which is like a limo in the back, the booster seat was a pain. Luckily, my oldest is now 9 and the twins 6, so we use 2 boosters and my oldest sits in the middle. Now it's much easier.


----------



## TOUAREG4 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (acl8)*

We've got twins boys 2.5 yrs and a 5 year old girl.
I put all three of them in boosters in the back of my Passat. It is a little difficult buckling them in but not impossible.
As someone in the above post stated, it's alot easier with the infant seats because you can buckle them from the front but as they get older and move into boosters it's kind of a pain.
We bought a 2002 Town and Country as soon as the twins were born. Thank God for minivans. We usually take the minivan when we go anywhere as a family because it is so much easier.


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (acl8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acl8* »_
What I found - it's easier to keep the kids in the full car seats. Once you stuff the seats in place, you're in good shape. It gets really difficult when you switch the older one to a booster seat. It's a royal pain in the rear trying to get the seat belt on when it's a tight squeeze. 

Thanks! That's what I was thinking...to keep our son in his car seat as long as possible. (We have him sitting in the middle.)
*Now,*
How do you keep them from kicking the back of the seats other than the constant nagging.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soldme1* »_*Now,*
How do you keep them from kicking the back of the seats other than the constant nagging.









What else; DUCT TAPE.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have THREE car seats in the back of your Touareg? (soldme1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soldme1* »_
Neither could we.







Imagine our surprise when we signed up to adopt *"a" *second child and the adoption agency called us (a year earlier than we had planned) and said we were getting twins and they were expected to be born within 6 weeks. That qulaifies as shock-system overload.
July 15th is fast approaching. Could be any day now, huh? Do you have names picked out? Best of luck to all of you...SO exciting!

Congrats on your new to be twins. That's awesome. 
The 15th is very fast approaching and could come at any time now. Names are picked out but are a suprise as we don't know the sex either!


----------



## VentoGT (Mar 22, 2000)

Don't want to make you nervous, but the Treg was designed for only 2 child seats, and at no time is there supposed to be a child in the center!! See the manual for details, this was also specifically talked about by the dealer!


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (VentoGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoGT* »_Don't want to make you nervous, but the Treg was designed for only 2 child seats, and at no time is there supposed to be a child in the center!! See the manual for details, this was also specifically talked about by the dealer! 

My Child Restraint manual supplement indicates that the outboard positions have the Latch system. It says if the center position is used the the safety belt and top tether attachment must be used. Supplement - top of page 2


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (VentoGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoGT* »_Don't want to make you nervous, but the Treg was designed for only 2 child seats, and at no time is there supposed to be a child in the center!! See the manual for details, this was also specifically talked about by the dealer! 

I'm confused. How is the Touareg not able to withstand the force of three car seats in a crash, but three 200 adults using a seat belt in the back seat is fine?








Section 2.1 of my manual even mentions how to install three car seats. Am I reading it wrong?
Thanks for any help in this matter.


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (VentoGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoGT* »_Don't want to make you nervous, but the Treg was designed for only 2 child seats, and at no time is there supposed to be a child in the center!! See the manual for details, this was also specifically talked about by the dealer! 

This is what I found...
*·	Never use the tether anchorages and lower anchorages to install three child restraints in your Volkswagen.
·	If you must install three child restraints in the rear seat of the Volkswagen with three seating positions in the rear, you must use the vehicle safety belt to install the child restraint in the center seating positions.
*
To me, that is saying you are not to use the anchors for the car seat that is in the middle.


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

I just want to add my 2 cents and it is a little on a tangent.
A lot of posters seem to be 'rigging' their own arrangements for child seats. Things like using belts and latch together. Then they say things like, "Hey, it works great".
They couldnt be more wrong. The child seats are actually designed to move around in an accident and transfer the energy of a crash to the seat and NOT the baby. 
However, a lot of parents think the child-seat needs to be arc-welded to the T-Regs seat. This is NOT the case.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_I just want to add my 2 cents and it is a little on a tangent.
A lot of posters seem to be 'rigging' their own arrangements for child seats. Things like using belts and latch together. Then they say things like, "Hey, it works great".
They couldnt be more wrong. The child seats are actually designed to move around in an accident and transfer the energy of a crash to the seat and NOT the baby. 
However, a lot of parents think the child-seat needs to be arc-welded to the T-Regs seat. This is NOT the case.


Have to add my 3 cents here








I agree it should not be arc welded, but there shouldn't be much play with the car seat as well. Shouldn't move more the 1 inch from side to side. Anymore and that is dangerous. I prefer mine to have minumal movement. less then 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (spikeital)*

I just posted asking about 2 car seats not knowing this thread was in action. We might be looking into a T-reg to avoid getting a Mini-van or an SUV with a 3rd row of seats. How do you think it will handle 2 car seats with a 10-15 year old in the middle? We have a 2.5 year old daughter, and we're thinking of having another. Our son is 9 right now....would they all fit?


----------



## soldme1 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Satchriani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satchriani* »_I just posted asking about 2 car seats not knowing this thread was in action. We might be looking into a T-reg to avoid getting a Mini-van or an SUV with a 3rd row of seats. How do you think it will handle 2 car seats with a 10-15 year old in the middle? We have a 2.5 year old daughter, and we're thinking of having another. Our son is 9 right now....would they all fit? 

Your best bet is to go to a dealer and install the two car seats and have your son sit in the middle and go for a ride, a long ride and see how he does. I will be honest and say it doesn't seem like the person in the middle has a lot of foot room. If all three of mine were not in car seats, I am not sure if I would have still gotten a Touareg as we do take a few long trips to the lake, especially in the summer.


----------

